# Yarmouth Police Department Test Date



## capepd (May 11, 2002)

The Yarmouth Police Department has announced an upcomming examination for the position of full time police officer. You must register for this examination.

Go to our web site and click on the "employment section" to download the forms needed to take this test.

Our web address is Yarmouth Police Department

Good Luck All..Hope to see you there.

Ofc. Scott Lundegren
Yarmouth Police Department


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

50 BUCKS????? :up: 

I can see 20, even 30 dollars, but 50 bucks is alot to get on a list. Well I better get the check book out once again. :/


----------



## Cadet101 (Nov 6, 2002)

How many guys do they plan on hiring?


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Any extra points for full-time academy?


----------



## capepd (May 11, 2002)

The list is good for 2 years. 

I believe that this year we are trying to hire 7 new officers. 2 to replace retirees and 5 new positions.

Hope you all come take the test and good luck.

Scott


----------

